# Debate @Xenarthran on being mentally challenged and trying to "educate" people on animal biology.



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 25, 2021)

Rodrigo aka @Xenarthran, @MisterNeanderthal, @Gentleman Gamer, @WingsOfDepression, @El Cid, @Inferior Little Shit @Readhed @EthanDude @M0nster, @Anesthesia... etc. A very peculiar user I've been following closely.

Some of you probably know him by now, recently known as the carpet coomer, also known as gay incel with a scat fetish and an alogger. He is also known to talk about animals(especially their penises). But I'm not making a thread on him now, not yet at least.


@Xenarthran, despite having no job, being afraid of people(especially women) and having an intelligence that can only really process his right hand's motor function, has been trying to "educate" chat about animal species and their biology, also he's been saying for months that he will run away(as a 19yo) from his parents to hunt down animals and live away from "society", which he will never do, and explains on how to hunt them, which he has no experience with.

Let's take a look at this man's intellect.









yet he still pulls this shit in chat:








I don't see your degree or trade on animal penis biology @Xenarthran.



Today he decided to be an internet scholar after talking about running away and living in the woods for the 100th time and explain to us about animal biology.


>



If you all haven't notice, this is all incredibly boring, but more importantly I was interested on where he got these facts and theories from. We take pride in our citations and links to back up our claims here. So I do like any sensible person does and make him try and prove his facts.





Take notes folks, this is how people get @Xenarthran to transform into his well known ALL CAPS MODE.


Spoiler










































Unfortunately @Xenarthran was not able to cite where he got all this animal knowledge from and just started raging at other members, I guess his ALL CAPS MODE has no breaks


Spoiler




















After the 40 minute downtime @Xenarthran came back in a better mood having finished his hourly masturbation time.




Now that he's winded down maybe he can answer some questions on his knowledge on animals and when he's finally going to live in the woods and hunt squirrels. And if its not asking too much maybe with the help of @Just A Butt we can get him the healthcare he needs, so he can control his ALL CAPS mode more easily.[/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Needs more carpet itt.


----------



## Skullomania (Sep 25, 2021)

Penis


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Ya someone post the coompet


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 25, 2021)

It's the one image that is Rodrigo related I don't have on my hard drive, can you blame me?

Edit:

Found the cum carpet.



Still not downloading this into my hard drive.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 25, 2021)

@Xenarthran is a total coward who will never come out of his little hugbox and handles different opinions worse than your typical A&H faggot so this thread would just be another one lolcow laughing thread like those we have before.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> It's the one image that is Rodrigo related I don't have on my hard drive, can you blame me?
> 
> Now searching.


Just dump a stock photo of any carpet wholesaler.  He won't be able to resist the gravitational pull.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Sep 25, 2021)

FramerGirl420 said:


> Ya someone post the coompet


Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 25, 2021)

Also @Null, the poor guy doesn't get sex time with the girls, can you notice him at least? Look at the sad little man.





Better not get on his bad side. Or might reenact his old youtube videos.


Spoiler: youtube videos







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Sep 25, 2021)

For the whale and manatee one, there's articles on manatee and whale convergent evolution. 
https://www.nature.com/articles/ng.3198 https://www.nature.com/articles/srep16550 
Not sure about the statement on whales being closer related to us than manatees though.


----------



## GHTD (Sep 25, 2021)

get health insurance lmao


----------



## Begemot (Sep 25, 2021)

The only healthcare this insolent lout finna get is 30 inches of my writhing black dick!


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Sep 25, 2021)

What’s the point of a bunch of sock accounts?


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

I never realized all these pathetic faggots were just one guy.

@Xenarthran has PM'd me multiple times acroas multiple accounts asking for advice on how to pick up women.  I was wondering where multiple people got the idea that I'm some sort of PUA.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 25, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> What’s the point of a bunch of sock accounts?


He thinks it’ll be a fresh start, until his mannerisms start to show.


----------



## libRT (Sep 25, 2021)

80/10 = 8

5'10 = 70 in
70/8 = 8.75in

If the body/penis ratio was equal to a blue whale, then a guy with 5.7in would be ~3'10

No wonder he didn't get into the army. America has enough FF problems


----------



## Weed Eater (Sep 25, 2021)

I think @Xenarthran is becoming my new favorite lolcow. The more I learn about his shenanigans the more interested I become.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> For the whale and manatee one, there's articles on manatee and whale convergent evolution.
> https://www.nature.com/articles/ng.3198 https://www.nature.com/articles/srep16550


These look like really good articles, I'll have to read them sometime.https://www.nature.com/articles/srep16550



Helvítis Túristi said:


> Not sure about the statement on whales being closer related to us than manatees though.


It's true. Manatees are part of a group called Afrotheria, which includes Elephants and Hyraxes. My username is Xenarthran, referring to Xenarthra, which is another mammal group that includes South American mammals like Sloths and Anteaters. Afrotheria and Xenarthra together form Atlantogenta. (The whole Atlantogenta thing is still debated, but most scientists as of the past decade seem to agree on it) These mammals are all from the Southern Hemisphere, (or at least originated there). And as a fun side fact, because of a defect in their genetic code, they all lack external testicles.

Whales are descended from, and still technically are, hooved mammals, specifically Even toed ungulates, (Artiodactyls). Artiodactyls are part of a very large mammal group called Laurasiatheria, which is named after Laurasia (Basically a combination of North America and Europe). Laurasiatheria is the sister to Euarchontoglires (Rodents and Primates). 

So yeah, it may not look it, but that Whale is a lot closer to you, then it is to a Manatee. That also means you're closer to a Whale, then you are to a Sloth.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> These look like really good articles, I'll have to read them sometime.https://www.nature.com/articles/srep16550
> 
> 
> It's true. Manatees are part of a group called Afrotheria, which includes Elephants and Hyraxes. My username is Xenarthran, referring to Xenarthra, which is another mammal group that includes South American mammals like Sloths and Anteaters. Afrotheria and Xenarthra together form Atlantogenta. (The whole Atlantogenta thing is still debated, but most scientists as of the past decade seem to agree on it) These mammals are all from the Southern Hemisphere, (or at least originated there). And as a fun side fact, because of a defect in their genetic code, they all lack external testicles.
> ...


You're basing this on what? Morphological or genetic data? Like what @Epic Fisting Man said, show me a study that uses genetic data to explain the phylogeny of these two orders.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> You're basing this on what? Morphological or genetic data? Like what @Epic Fisting Man said, show me a study that uses genetic data to explain the phylogeny of these two orders.


I mean you shouldn't say that I'm the one basing this on anything. This is all public information out there that's been studied for years, longer than any of us have been alive. to answer your question however, it's both morphological and genetic data. But really (in my opinion) Genetic data is absolutely more important.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 25, 2021)

This guy is hilarious. Here's a cap I stole shamelessly from @HiramTheGrift's predecessor thread on this fool:



@Xenarthran why are you a gay incel that wants to be spit-roasted by a sex slave and/or mommy domme? At least when you're not pretending to be a biologist?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> This guy is hilarious. Here's a cap I stole shamelessly from @HiramTheGrift's predecessor thread on this fool:
> View attachment 2567974
> 
> @Xenarthran why are you a gay incel that wants to be spit-roasted by a sex slave and/or mommy domme?


It's just a fantasy, you're not supposed to take it literally and at face value.


Knight of the Rope said:


> At least when you're not pretending to be a biologist?


I'm never claimed I was a biologist, nor was I pretending to be, I'm simply sharing things that interest me. But trolls twist shit to an extreme, as they always do with everything.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> It's just a fantasy, you're not supposed to take it literally and at face value.


Ironically being a fag still makes you a fag, fag.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> It's just a fantasy, you're not supposed to take it literally and at face value.


Sir, this is Kiwi Farms and you made those declarations in the Chat™. I'm _obliged_ to take them literally and at face value.



Xenarthran said:


> I'm never claimed I was a biologist, nor was I pretending to be, I'm simply sharing things that interest me.


What's all this stuff about blue whales and manatees then?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Ironically being a fag still makes you a fag, fag.


But I was talking about having sexual relationships with women. How does that make me a fag? 


Knight of the Rope said:


> Sir, this is Kiwi Farms and you made those declarations in the Chat™. I'm _obliged_ to take them literally and at face value.


Fair enough. But I do not feel the need to comment on them. I think that's also fair too.


Knight of the Rope said:


> What's all this stuff about blue whales and manatees then?


I just have an interest in evolution and phylogenetics. That's really all there is to it.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> But I was talking about having sexual relationships with women. How does that make me a fag?


Nigga, you talking bout getting pegged by a woman that exudes more testosterone than you.

That pretty much makes you a fag.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Nigga, you talking bout getting pegged by a woman that exudes more testosterone than you.
> 
> That pretty much makes you a fag.


No, I didn't. Being dommed by a woman doesn't mean being pegged. It just means her being sexually leading and dominate. Like, handcuffing you, taking control of you, or sitting on your face. I'm not into pegging at all.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> No, I didn't. Being dommed by a woman doesn't mean being pegged. It just means her being sexually leading and dominate. Like, handcuffing you, taking control of you, or sitting on your face. I'm not into pegging at all.



Excuse me but


Knight of the Rope said:


> why are you a gay incel that wants to be spit-roasted by a sex slave





Xenarthran said:


> It's just a fantasy



Nigga you gay.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I'm never claimed I was a biologist, nor was I pretending to be, I'm simply sharing things that interest me.


Why do whale cocks interest you so much?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Excuse me but
> 
> 
> 
> Nigga you gay.


No. I am straight.


JethroTullamore said:


> Why do whale cocks interest you so much?


All aspects of biology interest me, not specifically cocks though.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> All aspects of biology interest me, not specifically cocks though.


It does seem like you focus on cocks, though.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

It's interesting how he alternates between wikipedia copypaste and TMI about how he wants girldick.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> No, I didn't. Being dommed by a woman doesn't mean being pegged. It just means her being sexually leading and dominate. Like, handcuffing you, taking control of you, or sitting on your face. I'm not into pegging at all.


Gayest shit ever bruh.  Bet typing that made you bust a fat load of fag custard all over the carpet.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> It does seem like you focus on cocks, though.


And it seems like YOU'RE focusing on BEING A cock.


Sped Xing said:


> It's interesting how he alternates between wikipedia copypaste


No, they were not wikipedia copypaste, they were things I've memorized in my head from Youtube videos. No shame in learning something.


Sped Xing said:


> and TMI about how he wants girldick.


Never said anything about girldick. Good lord.


Internet Explorer said:


> Gayest shit ever bruh.  Bet typing that made you bust a fat load of fag custard all over the carpet.


That's literally straight you dumbass.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> And it seems like YOU'RE focusing on BEING A cock.


It's fine if you like to study cocks, I mean its pretty gay, but its fine I guess......


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

Ah, yes, the University of Tube.

I will admit, PBS Eons would be more interesting if the hosts also talked about how they want to be buttfucked by trannies.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Ah, yes, the University of Tube.
> 
> I will admit, PBS Eons would be more interesting if the hosts also talked about how they want to be buttfucked by trannies.


I don't want to be BUTTFUCKED BY TRANNIES. Trans people are mentally ill and they are not women. (In my opinion)

And I am not sexually attracted to them. Stop saying this shit. Because eventually some fucking autistic fuck will believe the troll shit at face value


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Stop saying this shit. Because eventually some fucking autistic fuck will believe the troll shit at face value


So you want to get pegged by tranny dong?  Okay, I can see how that might make one "straight".


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> So you want to get pegged by tranny dong?  Okay, I can see how that might make one "straight".


Hahahahahahah. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Hahahahahahah. Shut the fuck up.


So is that an affirmative response to tranny dick all up in your shit box?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> So is that an affirmative response to tranny dick all up in your shit box?


No it's fucking not lmao. Trans people are not attractive to me and I have no interest in anything being shoved up my ass.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

Fellas is it gay to like artiodactyl cocks


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I have no interest in anything being shoved up my ass.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> they were things I've memorized


You’ve proven to me many times that your memory is dogshit and not to be trusted.

How’s that job hunt coming along? Starting to get a little cold out at night, eh? Maybe save monke til next spring.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> No it's fucking not lmao. Trans people are not attractive to me and I have no interest in anything being shoved up my ass.


What if they still have a cock though?  You seem to really like those.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> You’ve proven to me many times that your memory is dogshit and not to be trusted.


If something is interesting to me I can remember it easier.


JethroTullamore said:


> What if they still have a cock though?  You seem to really like those.


You're a real fuckin funny guy aren't you?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> If something is interesting to me I can remember it easier.


So you must remember cocks really well than, huh?


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> If something is interesting to me I can remember it easier.


You must find hygiene very uninteresting.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> So you must remember cocks really well than, huh?


You seem obsessed about cocks


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I don't want to be BUTTFUCKED BY TRANNIES. Trans people are mentally ill and they are not women. (In my opinion)
> 
> And I am not sexually attracted to them. Stop saying this shit. Because eventually some fucking autistic fuck will believe the troll shit at face value


"Dang, dirty trolls, miseducating the internet about whom I want to be buttfucked by, among which!

If it is not a statement written by me, Carpetgoddess Xenarthran, DO NOT BELIEVE IT! Only statements posted by and under my Official Username are to be considered True and Honest! (In my opinion)"


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> "Dang, dirty trolls, miseducating the internet about whom I want to be buttfucked by, among which!
> 
> If it is not a statement written by me, Carpetgoddess Xenarthran, DO NOT BELIEVE IT! Only statements posted by and under my Official Username are to be considered True and Honest! (In my opinion)"


Comparing me to Chris Chan huh? I mean seriously though, trolls really do twist shit. We've seen this from all different situations of different people where they have. Ffs.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

Let's pull back the view a bit.  Ever notice how incels always have complex, unrealistic sexual fantasies?  It's never just "I want a pretty girl to touch," it's always "I want a sex slave and also a big uwu mommy to pump me full of lady-semen."

Is that a cause, or an effect of their inability to touch ass?


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Comparing me to Chris Chan huh? I mean seriously though, trolls really do twist shit. We've seen this from all different situations of different people where they have. Ffs.


Imagine getting bent outta shape over throwaway comments about cock up your shit pipe.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> You seem obsessed about cocks


You're the one who keeps bringing them up, this is a safe space, you can profess your love for cocks and being butt-blasted by a he-lady here without fear of judgement.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Let's pull back the view a bit.  Ever notice how incels always have complex, unrealistic sexual fantasies?


It's just a fantasy, it's not an actual sexual desire and has no reflection on reality, nobody should take it face value and you should be able to immediately tell this.


Sped Xing said:


> It's never just "I want a pretty girl to touch,"


Yeah, that's all I want, just like anyone else.


Sped Xing said:


> it's always "I want a sex slave and also a big uwu mommy to pump me full of lady-semen."


See the first comment above. Not repeating myself.


Sped Xing said:


> Is that a cause, or an effect of their inability to touch ass?


For the cases where people have ACTUAL FETISHES where they cannot get off without some form of Mommy gf or BDSM, I'll say yes, it is.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 25, 2021)

@Xenarthran is fat


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> @Xenarthran is fat


I am not fat. And I have stated this multiple times over through several conversations.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I am not fat. And I have stated this multiple times over through several conversations.


I have it on good authority that you are indeed obese.


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> It's just a fantasy, it's not an actual sexual desire and has no reflection on reality, nobody should take it face value and you should be able to immediately tell this.


What I can "immediately tell" from this is that, yes, you do have this particular sexual fantasy (which one? Getting rammed by trannies, having a sexslave and a sexmom, sucking whale cocks, or all of the above?), but that you also feel intense shame and guilt for having these desires.

That's good. That's heartening to hear. You being ashamed of what you are means that you have a shot at changing and turning your life around, before you wind up trooned out, in prison somewhere, awaiting trial for fucking your own mom.



Xenarthran said:


> I am not fat. And I have stated this multiple times over through several conversations.


You do_ sound_ fat.

Post a picture of yourself so we can check.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

If you need weightloss motivation, consider: 

The thinner you get, the more deeply your Male Mommy can penetrate you.


----------



## Tleilaxian (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> No, I didn't. Being dommed by a woman doesn't mean being pegged. It just means her being sexually leading and dominate. Like, handcuffing you, taking control of you, or sitting on your face. I'm not into pegging at all.


Do you think your aversion to ass play has something to do with that time a group of Mexicans forcibly penetrated you during high school?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

I weigh less than anyone of you fucks in this conversation. 


Tleilaxian said:


> Do you think your aversion to ass play has something to do with that time a group of Mexicans forcibly penetrated you during high school?


I'm not adverse to assplay at all. It's one of my main kinks, but here's the thing with that. It's when I'm the one on top, and the recipient is a female.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I weigh less than anyone of you fucks in this conversation.


That is one benefit of diabetes taking both tour legs.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I am not fat. And I have stated this multiple times over through several conversations.


Look tubs you’re so fat you sweat gravy


----------



## Grub (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> and I have no interest in anything being shoved up my ass.





Xenarthran said:


> I'm not adverse to assplay at all. It's one of my main kinks,


So...which is it then?


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

Grub said:


> So...which is it then?


He can't remember getting assfucked, because it doesn't interest him.


----------



## Grub (Sep 25, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> He can't remember getting assfucked, because it doesn't interest him.


But does he remember the cock that was up his ass?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Grub said:


> So...which is it then?


Re-read what I said idiot. You probably just read the first part and ignored the end.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I love assplay.


No wonder you obsess over cocks!   They're perfect for that!


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> No wonder you obsess over cocks!   They're perfect for that!


Yeah, as in, my penis going inside of a woman's butt.


----------



## Grub (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Re-read what I said idiot. You probably just read the first part and ignored the end.


True, I ignored the blatant fantastical delusional lie at the end.


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I weigh less than anyone of you fucks in this conversation.


Sounds like something a fat person would say. 

If you're skinny, you can easily prove it.



Xenarthran said:


> I'm not adverse to assplay at all. It's one of my main kinks


~ Xenarthran, 2021


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Comparing me to Chris Chan huh? I mean seriously though, trolls really do twist shit. We've seen this from all different situations of different people where they have. Ffs.


nigger you used to compare _yourself_ to Chris before i told you it was gay to do so


----------



## draggs (Sep 25, 2021)

@Xenarthran you wash your hands after abusing yourself but you won't clean the fucking carpet? 

How might genetics and morphology be influencing such a state of affairs?

You strange


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> nigger you used to compare _yourself_ to Chris before i told you it was gay to do so


I can do that if I want to.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I can do that if I want to.


lol gay


----------



## draggs (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> No, I didn't. Being dommed by a woman doesn't mean being pegged. It just means her being sexually leading and dominate. Like, handcuffing you, taking control of you, or sitting on your face. I'm not into pegging at all.


If there is domming there is butt stuff you virgin


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

draggs said:


> If there is domming there is butt stuff you virgin


Yeah, such as her handcuffing me to a chair and teasing me with her large butt, making me beg for it


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> large butt,


do you like fat girls?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 25, 2021)

@Xenarthran be honest, do you fantasize in femdom and gay just because you are too lazy to work so you want to have someone who can financially supports you?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> do you like fat girls?


Having a large butt doesn't automatically mean fat. Thick and fat are two different things. Very different.


NekoRightsActivist said:


> @Xenarthran be honest, do you fantasize in femdom and gay just because you are too lazy to work so you want to have someone who can financially supports you?


No and I don't fucking fantasy in gay. lmfao


----------



## Grub (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Yeah, such as her handcuffing me to a chair and teasing me with her large butt, making me beg for it


This is pretty cringey even for a faggy carpet staining coomer.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Very different


don't get so defensive, i was just asking


----------



## draggs (Sep 25, 2021)

Grub said:


> This is pretty cringey even for a faggy carpet staining coomer.


@Xenarthran do you defile your parent's carpet because you want a femdom to tie you up and make you watch her clean it?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 25, 2021)

@Xenarthran can you please share some of your favorite porno? Just being curious.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I mean you shouldn't say that I'm the one basing this on anything. This is all public information out there that's been studied for years, longer than any of us have been alive. to answer your question however, it's both morphological and genetic data. But really (in my opinion) Genetic data is absolutely more important.


I was asking for the specific studies as you seem very devoted to this material. Did you read this from actual studies or did you get this from tube university?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Sep 25, 2021)

@Xenarthran You have a Spic name. ¿Pero sabes tu idioma natal, estúpida mierda asquerosa?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> @Xenarthran You have a Spic name. ¿Pero sabes tu idioma natal, estúpida mierda asquerosa?


I'm not hispanic at all.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 25, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> @Xenarthran You have a Spic name. ¿Pero sabes tu idioma natal, estúpida mierda asquerosa?


he hates latinos because they "raped" him in highschool.

Now he hates them all with a passion and has his gun just to protect himself from them.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I'm not hispanic at all.


But you were filled by some.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 25, 2021)

UncleFezziesPantsPuppet said:


> But you were filled by some.


he's got a little mexican in him 

@Xenarthran why do you RP as thin in chat if you're actually fat?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 25, 2021)

Don't be fooled, @Xenarthran is 100% gay.






(Asking for advice on buying "secret dildos")


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I can do that if I want to.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 25, 2021)

This is kind of a meta question

Is he sperging out like this because it follows the chris chan pattern and knows it will get attention?  Or is that just his natural state?

Like acting retarded to own the trolls vs just... being like that.  What's worse?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 25, 2021)

bernadette said:


> This is kind of a meta question
> 
> Is he sperging out like this because it follows the chris chan pattern and knows it will get attention?  Or is that just his natural state?
> 
> Like acting retarded to own the trolls vs just... being like that.  What's worse?


When he first joined he was accused of being one of the Idea Guys, and he was never the same since.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Is it 100% true that he got gangfucked by Hispanic ballaz?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 25, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Is it 100% true that he got gangfucked by Hispanic ballaz?


That's what he says. My guess is that they hugged him and touched his nipples like Rice Pirate did.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 25, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> That's what he says. My guess is that they hugged him and touched his nipples like Rice Pirate did.


Did they try getting crazy with him ese?  Dont they know he loco?


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 25, 2021)

don't these street vatos know you don't fuck with crazy?


----------



## Weed Eater (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I weigh less than anyone of you fucks in this conversation.


Lies.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

Okay I'm awake. Had to get my rest and stuff.

Let's continue.



NekoRightsActivist said:


> @Xenarthran can you please share some of your favorite porno? Just being curious.


Just stuff revolving around big butts and ass fetishism.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Let's continue.


would you mind giving me a run down of what an average day is like for you? like, start at when you get up and take me through it, hour by hour, please.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 25, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Just stuff revolving around big butts and ass fetishism.


Don’t forget about your cock fetish.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 25, 2021)

also, humiliation fetish...


----------



## Not Really Here (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm going to see knockout studies for all these genetic heritage claims of nigger whale dick size.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 25, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Don’t forget about your cock fetish.





bernadette said:


> also, humiliation fetish...


No to both of those.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 25, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Is it 100% true that he got gangfucked by Hispanic ballaz?


Dunno, he bout to get gangfucked by black KINGZ


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 25, 2021)

I, too, would like to see your average day mapped out.  I will stop calling you gay for up to five posts if you share this info.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 25, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I, too, would like to see your average day mapped out.  I will stop calling you gay for up to five posts if you share this info.


he coomed already, i think.... gotta wait for the retard juice to build up


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I, too, would like to see your average day mapped out.  I will stop calling you gay for up to five posts if you share this info.


Well throughout my early morning hours I was awake. Usually watching youtube videos then I went for a fap at around 4 AM.. I was awake in the morning because my fucked sleep schedule, then at around 8 or 7 am I went for a bike ride to exercise and feel the nice breeze outside. Then I fell asleep at like 1 PM, woke up at 8 PM. Went to the gas station to buy alcohol with my brother. Drank some, Watched some Youtube videos played a bit of Gmod and did a bit of trolling. Now I'm talkin here.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> did a bit of trolling.


Don’t you hate trolls tho?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> Don’t you hate trolls tho?


There's a big difference between shooting a few people in a video game when they tell you not to and having a little laugh about it.

And literally telling someone to kill themselves, and that they are a worthless incel failure and that they should fucking die on a forum designed to mock mental people.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 26, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I never realized all these pathetic faggots were just one guy.
> 
> @Xenarthran has PM'd me multiple times acroas multiple accounts asking for advice on how to pick up women.  I was wondering where multiple people got the idea that I'm some sort of PUA.


Congrats on shitposting so hard pussy falls into your hands like rain.  This is the last thing I expect anyone to achieve on this forum but your post broke the scale of good post so hard you have become a chad amongst autist... or something. 

@Xenarthran How is your dating going?  Have you had any new opportunities or chances to improve?  

What are your thoughts on women in general?  Do you have friends who are women?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

AMHOLIO said:


> Congrats on shitposting so hard pussy falls into your hands like rain.  This is the last thing I expect anyone to achieve on this forum but your post broke the scale of good post so hard you have become a chad amongst autist... or something.
> 
> @Xenarthran How is your dating going?  Have you had any new opportunities or chances to improve?


Not even really a factor considering I'm making no effort to really pursue a relationship at this point in my life.


AMHOLIO said:


> What are your thoughts on women in general?


They are confusing and socially intimidating, but I have no ill opinion of them and ultimately they're just fellow human beings like myself.


AMHOLIO said:


> Do you have friends who are women?


Nope. I don't really have IRL friends. And the ones you can barely consider as friends that I haven't seen in a while, none of them are female.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Nope. I don't really have IRL friends. And the ones you can barely consider as friends that I haven't seen in a while, none of them are female.


Gotcha.  I hope you meet more friends soon, regardless of gender.  Romance is a hassle and a half but it is always nice to shoot the shit irl with people.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> And literally telling someone to kill themselves


I never told you that I don’t think.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

AMHOLIO said:


> Gotcha.  I hope you meet more friends soon, regardless of gender.  Romance is a hassle and a half but it is always nice to shoot the shit irl with people.


Yeah I'm very lonely and would really like friends and a GF. But it looks pretty fucking dismal and hopeless.


Just A Butt said:


> I never told you that I don’t think.


No, but many others have.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

They’re just lashing out cause you can be pretty frustrating, you know?


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Well throughout my early morning hours I was awake. Usually watching youtube videos then I went for a fap at around 4 AM.. I was awake in the morning because my fucked sleep schedule, then at around 8 or 7 am I went for a bike ride to exercise and feel the nice breeze outside. Then I fell asleep at like 1 PM, woke up at 8 PM. Went to the gas station to buy alcohol with my brother. Drank some, Watched some Youtube videos played a bit of Gmod and did a bit of trolling. Now I'm talkin here.



does your brother know you sperg out on KF every weekend?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> They’re just lashing out cause you can be pretty frustrating, you know?


I know.


bernadette said:


> does your brother know you sperg out on KF every weekend?


No he doesn't even know what a Kiwifarms is.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Just had my 3-4 AM fap. In the bathroom. That's Three Weeks now where I haven't coomed on the carpet.


----------



## mister meaner (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Just had my 3-4 AM fap. In the bathroom. That's Three Weeks now where I haven't coomed on the carpet.


Just stop cooming altogether man, at least consoom less porn.


Xenarthran said:


> Not even really a factor considering I'm making no effort to really pursue a relationship at this point in my life.
> Nope. I don't really have IRL friends. And the ones you can barely consider as friends that I haven't seen in a while, none of them are female.


You realise that if you worked at this, like we've been telling you to do for the past year, that your life would be much better, right?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Idk how to work at it that's just not something I grasp.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Idk how to work at it that's just not something I grasp.


Only thing you grasping is that lil pecker, ain't it?


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Then I fell asleep at like 1 PM, woke up at 8 PM. Went to the gas station to buy alcohol with my brother.


Yoooo. You said you were 19. _That's illegal!_




Xenarthran said:


> Yeah I'm very lonely and would really like friends and a GF. But it looks pretty fucking dismal and hopeless.


Why do you think it's 'dismal and hopeless'? Do you know _why_ you have no friends and GF?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Yoooo. You said you were 19. _That's illegal!_


I live in a state where it's legal for family members to give. 


Solid Snek said:


> Why do you think it's 'dismal and hopeless'? Do you know _why_ you have no friends and GF?


I have no friends or GF because of two main reasons: One because I have crippling social anxiety and fear, and two because I do not have any outlets where I can meet people, and I don't pursue any outlets currently because I'm depressed and anxious. I also have a mild fear of women and interacting with them due to anxiety and a fear of looking stupid infront of them. I have this with basically all humans, but women give me far more anxiety then men, unless they're old women.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I live in a state where it's legal for family members to give.
> 
> I have no friends or GF because of two main reasons: One because I have crippling social anxiety and fear, and two because I do not have any outlets where I can meet people, and I don't pursue any outlets currently because I'm depressed and anxious. I also have a mild fear of women and interacting with them due to anxiety and a fear of looking stupid infront of them. I have this with basically all humans, but women give me far more anxiety then men, unless they're old women.


Do you think if me and my crew of Black Israelites gave you some 'attention' that your anxiety would decrease? You seem to fear women. Would 8-9 20 Inch black dicks suffice to alleviate that concern?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 26, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Do you think if me and my crew of Black Israelites gave you some 'attention' that your anxiety would decrease? You seem to fear women. Would 8-9 20 Inch black dicks suffice to alleviate that concern?


He’d probably like it more if they were black _tranny _cocks, I’m pretty sure he mentioned that was his thing.


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I have no friends or GF because of two main reasons: One because I have crippling social anxiety and fear, and two because I do not have any outlets where I can meet people, and I don't pursue any outlets currently because I'm depressed and anxious. I also have a mild fear of women and interacting with them due to anxiety and a fear of looking stupid infront of them. I have this with basically all humans, but women give me far more anxiety then men, unless they're old women.


This is just me thinking aloud, but could it be that _part _of the reason you have no friends or GF, is because of the way you act? Because of the things you do and say when you get around people?

I get that you have social anxiety, and you're cooped up all day. But plenty of people have social anxiety and still find a few friends here and there. And having no outlets is much easier to solve nowadays than its ever been before. If you've got a pervasive inability to make friends - ANY friends - then perhaps you might take a few moments to consider not what keeps you _from interacting with many_ people, but rather, how you _actually interact with _people?

Like, I don't know, telling complete strangers that you cum on the carpet, or threatening to murder them because they asked if you were fat? Might those be reasons why you find it difficult to make friends?




Xenarthran said:


> I live in a state where it's legal for family members to give.


> (Chris chan joke here)


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I live in a state where it's legal for family members to give.


No. It explicitly says parent or guardian here. I’m afraid your brother doesn’t count.


You are both filthy criminals.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> This is just me thinking aloud, but could it be that _part _of the reason you have no friends or GF, is because of the way you act? Because of the things you do and say when you get around people?
> 
> I get that you have social anxiety, and you're cooped up all day. But plenty of people have social anxiety and still find a few friends here and there. And having no outlets is much easier to solve nowadays than its ever been before. If you've got a pervasive inability to make friends - ANY friends - then perhaps you might take a few moments to consider not what keeps you _from interacting with many_ people, but rather, how you _actually interact with _people?
> 
> Like, I don't know, telling complete strangers that you cum on the carpet, or threatening to murder them because they asked if you were fat? Might those be reasons why you find it difficult to make friends?


Are you fucking kidding? Why the fuck would I tell people that shit IRL? No, no no. And as a matter of fact, many people IRL actually had a very high opinion of me. All of my mom's boomer lady friends and my neighbors like me. I had a decent amount of friends in middle school and all that (Highschool I didn't because I was manically depressed and it was mostly darkies I couldn't relate to)

Like I said, the reason I don't make friends nowadays is because I don't approach people. At all. Whatsoever. I'm heavily isolated from society and only really interact with my immediate family.


Just A Butt said:


> No. It explicitly says parent or guardian here. I’m afraid your brother doesn’t count.
> View attachment 2570535
> You are both filthy criminals.


I don't fucking live in Wisconsin. I never fucking said I lived in Wisconsin. FFS


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I don't fucking live in Wisconsin. I never fucking said I lived in Wisconsin. FFS


you never denied it before now either, so what am i meant to think?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> you never denied it before now either, so what am i meant to think?


I hate the state that I live in. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I hate the state that I live in. That's all I'll say.


lil nig, you hate everything. 
especially good advice.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> lil nig, you hate everything.
> especially good advice.


Yes I do. Consciousness is pain.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

it's too early for that edgelord shit. why don't you go on a bike ride? it's a lovely day


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Are you fucking kidding? Why the fuck would I tell people that shit IRL? No, no no. And as a matter of fact, many people IRL actually had a very high opinion of me. All of my mom's boomer lady friends and my neighbors like me. I had a decent amount of friends in middle school and all that (Highschool I didn't because I was manically depressed and it was mostly darkies I couldn't relate to)
> 
> Like I said, the reason I don't make friends nowadays is because I don't approach people. At all. Whatsoever. I'm heavily isolated from society and only really interact with my immediate family.


Ok. I can lead a horse to water...

But how about this. If you're not willing to admit that your behavior is problematic, and you're not willing to make the changes you need to make in order to find friends and a GF amongst your peers, then why not settle for your mum's boomer friends? It's not ideal, but it's _some_ social outlet, and believe me that the older you get the less an age gap like that seems to matter. If you spend all your time with the biddies now, you'll be used to socializing with the elderly by the time you're 30, and then you'll be able to transition to boomerhood without some embarrassing crisis period.

That is, assuming you're telling the truth (or _they're_ telling _you_ the truth), and your mum's lady friends genuinely do like you.

Just be careful if you invite one into your room. Make sure to cover up the coompet, because that's sure to put even the nicest boomer lady off her lunch.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

My behavior isn't problematic, I've just evolved according to my surroundings.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> My behavior isn't problematic


nigger you just raged at me for nothing, lmao, i think you have some issues you should probably work on.

and you agree, when you aren't in these weird manic phases, that's the part that baffles me. you _know_ your brain is messed up but you fall short of wanting to actually fix it.

ETA:


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> My behavior isn't problematic, I've just evolved according to my surroundings.


How you act, and why you act, are not mutually exclusive things.

I don't know you. I don't know where you grew up or what your surroundings are like; maybe you really did get raped by Mexicans, in which case, I'm sorry for you. Or maybe you didn't. Seems unlikely that a fat kid would get raped by Mexicans in Wisconsin, but it doesn't really matter.

What matters is that, regardless of how or why you "evolved" into your current state, you are the creature that you are right now. Your behavior _is_ the way it is, and your behavior_ is _problematic. Your angry, petulant, spasoidal attitude is clearly getting in the way of you making friends, having a GF, and being happy. Admitting that is the first step.

The second step is hanging out with your mum's friends, since evidently they are the only human beings who put up with you right now. There's no shame in that; human interaction is human interaction, and we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 26, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Do you know _why_ you have no friends and GF?


too fat?


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm not fat. How many fucking times have I said this shit, over and over again a fucking umpteenth number of times.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I'm not fat. How many fucking times have I said this shit, over and over again a fucking umpteenth number of times.


Sounds like classic fat denial to me.


----------



## HumanHive (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> My behavior isn't problematic, I've just evolved according to my surroundings.


There is no such thing as evolution.
Genesis 5:1-3

You’re just an autist who thinks people want to hear about whale penises, and everyone hates you because of it.  Why you came to believe Kiwi Farms was the best place to discuss such things is the real mystery.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran is so fat his ass has its own congressman...who's a woman...who's going to peg him with a strapon...which is gay.

Moral of the story: Politics is a dirty business and Xenarthran is fat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I'm not fat. How many fucking times have I said this shit, over and over again a fucking umpteenth number of times.


You can say it as much as you want, nobody will believe your lies until you post some pictures. You already posted pics of your carpet, you might as well as post yourself.

If you don't, we can only assume you are fat.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 26, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> There is no such thing as evolution.
> Genesis 5:1-3


Okay retard.


Solid Snek said:


> you might as well as post yourself.


I guess you'll just have to assume I'm fat, because nobody is retarded enough to post their face here.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I'm not fat. How many fucking times have I said this shit, over and over again a fucking umpteenth number of times.


This sounds a lot like something a really fat person would say.  
I suggest these self help steps.  

Step 1:  lose some weight.  
Step 2: get pegged by moms boomer friends
Step 3: ??????
Step 4: Profit!!


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 26, 2021)

this cunts obviously Boogie Wings level of gunt possibly even gankle


----------



## HumanHive (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Okay retard.


Said the man who cums on his carpet and thinks anyone wants to hear about it.


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> I guess you'll just have to assume I'm fat, because nobody is retarded enough to post their face here.


We don't have to see your face, just post your gunt. Put a towel over your head.



Spoiler: like this


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 26, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> My behavior isn't problematic, I've just evolved according to my surroundings.


Sometimes, your evolution to your surroundings is a problem. Tell your parents you're depressed and anxious so they can help you get into therapy.  That might help you stop shitting up the forums


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 26, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> You can say it as much as you want, nobody will believe your lies until you post some pictures. You already posted pics of your carpet, you might as well as post yourself.
> 
> If you don't, we can only assume you are fat.





Xenarthran said:


> Okay retard.
> 
> I guess you'll just have to assume I'm fat, because nobody is retarded enough to post their face here.



"Hide your powerlevel" is about not sharing embarassing information.  What does it tell ua that you think your body is more embarassing than your cum-soaked rug?


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 26, 2021)

I can't believe anyone in this thread is actually still buying this fucking incel song and dance routine. @Xenarthran is the biggest liar on this website. His incel routine could not possibly be more fake and by-the-numbers. He matches up to every stereotype too:

Wah I don't understand how wimmen work
Wah I want a slave girl
Wah I want a mommy dom (This openly contradicts the above, he just says it because both of these are incel stereotypes, and he's not smart enough to realize you can't have both at once)
I cum on my carpet (This is an ancient and long-running joke about incels, nobody actually does this for real. Him assuming its a real incel trait is an obvious sign this personality is forged. Also, the "carpet" in the photographs is clearly concrete with a layer of mildew on it.)
All I do is sit around and jerk off and play vidya! (No-life losers don't have a fucking schedule where they only jack off at 4:00 AM every night or some shit, retard.)
I'm so totally not gay bro!!! (He makes constant gay remarks, openly, without hiding them, making them clearly obvious for people to find and point out to him. He's doing this intentionally and you're pretty damn gullible if you think this is how an actual repressed faggot acts)
I totally have weird fetishes/no wait no I don't/no wait yes I do! (Much like the gay angle he'll pretend he doesn't feel this way for as long as it keep attention on him, them openly admit to it for as long as that brings attention, then change his story back to repeat it. you can clearly chart this progression in the "scat fetish" saga where he spent weeks claiming he didn't have a scat fetish, spent a week trying to drop """"""""hints""""""" [read: obvious bait] about it, then openly admitting to it after nobody but me noticed he was changing the narrative.)
Niggers and spics bad111!!! (He adopted this position because incels are associated with white supremacy in the Twitter news articles he reads. Incels actually having a strong opinion on race at all is spotty at best and his milquetoast takes on race are so boneheaded and lacking in substance that even the Hitler Youth would kick him out)
I totally have a gun!!! (He does not have a gun. His previous accounts made no mention of owning or wanting to own a gun, he didn't bring this topic up at all until his latest account and gun violence just so happened to be a hot topic again. He's also provided no specific details on his firearm that even an inexperienced gun owner would be capable of supplying, and if I remember correctly he's started multiple different models for the specific weapon he supposedly owns)
CAPS LOCK REEEEE (Nobody actually does this. When was the last time someone threatened to dismember you in all caps? I'm willing to bet it was no later than 1998.)
Fight me IRL! (Who the fuck would seriously resort to this when they know for a fact that one of the most common memes on this website is @JosephTX 's insane schizophrenic fit where he doxed himself? Especially someone who's supposedly been around since 2017? This is fucking bullshit.)
He freaks out the minute you call any of this into question to his face because he does not have any secondary or tertiary layers to this fake persona. None of his actions or opinions are consistent with each other, and he is such an obvious, on the nose, blatant stereotype of what people (and, importantly, the media) think incels act like that there is no way he can possibly be for real.

Just look at all of his replies, look at all of the screenshots. He has no nuance whatsoever. No small variations, nothing to account for his personality. Everything he says is dull, blank and expressionless, said mechanically to induce the expected response of "lol incel faggit ur gay just have sex". If you contradict him and _do not_ respond this way, or you pick apart his incredibly flimsy narrative, he panics and tries to spam caps lock, looking mechanically for an "lol calm down" response. If you just sit there and pick that apart too, he has nothing to fall back on, and that's when he'll start to say some really weird shit.

I also don't buy that his socks date back to 2017. I agree that he's definitely @EthanDude, but beyond that I have my doubts about the other people. He won't talk about any of his sock accounts if he thinks I'm watching him, because I'm actually looking for details to check against their old threads. Additionally, he sounds one Hell of a lot like a Discord transplant first and foremost, every single thing about him including his demeanor and the language he uses suggests it, which would be inconsistent with an older user unless they happen to be into some rather unsavory interests.

Pick everything he has to say apart, and force him to elaborate on every single point he gives to you. If I'm wrong and he's for real, you'll get more details about his life and more milk for your thread. If I'm right and he's full of shit though we'll all get to watch him disintegrate.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 26, 2021)

As any good racist can tell you, stereotypes don't come from nowhere.


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 26, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> As any good racist can tell you, stereotypes don't come from nowhere.


Nobody has every single stereotype at once and remains a functional human being for very long. He's full of shit.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Nobody has every single stereotype at once and remains a functional human being for very long. He's full of shit.


>funcional human being


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 26, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> >funcional human being


Functional meaning "still breathing" in this case. 

Then again if he's actually a bot I suppose he wouldn't even be capable of that.


----------



## Gone Ham (Sep 26, 2021)

Dunno if you guys saw, but @DerKryptid did a halal on him and Josh deleted the thread


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Dunno if you guys saw, but @DerKryptid did a halal on him and Josh deleted the thread


It was probably shit, @DerKryptid copies other peoples threads and just spams low effort shit threads.

I TTS'd staff about a month ago on making a halal and was given a greenlight with a recommendation that more info on him outside of KF.


It wont be deleted if anyone but @DerKryptid makes a halal and puts in some effort.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 26, 2021)

Imagine putting effort into a thread on kiwifarms


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 26, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Imagine putting effort into a thread on kiwifarms


Effort posting should be banned on sheer principal.


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 26, 2021)

Other than the YT account, do we even have evidence of him on other websites?


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

who cares if it's the same tard? this one is still funny 

also what the fuck is a Discord transplant?


----------



## Gone Ham (Sep 26, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> It was probably shit, @DerKryptid copies other peoples threads and just spams low effort shit threads.
> 
> I TTS'd staff about a month ago on making a halal and was given a greenlight with a recommendation that more info on him outside of KF.
> 
> ...


He was surprisingly thorough, but josh sent him this


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Sep 26, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> He was surprisingly thorough, but josh sent him this
> View attachment 2572258


@DerKryptid Are you someone's sock and if so how full of cum are you?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> He was surprisingly thorough, but josh sent him this
> View attachment 2572258


Ride mentioned that you don't need permission to make a halal on him. I'm pretty sure the rule Null is referring to is being shit at making threads.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 26, 2021)

i heard @DerKryptid was Chris posting from jail


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 26, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> also what the fuck is a Discord transplant?


Someone who clearly spent the majority of their time on Discord before moving here. He's probably associated with Bella's cult in some way. Its worth noting the very first thing he did under his @Xenarthran sock was simp for Bella. Like everything else it was forced and he quickly abandoned it when it didn't get him the attention he wanted.

He still has a pretty significant hostility towards Chris as well, which I think people have overlooked on account of the fact that everyone's opinion of Chris has been in the gutter lately.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> i heard @DerKryptid was Chris posting from jail


@DerKryptid is a leaf, I don't know anyone from Canada who is banned besides APC.


----------



## Gone Ham (Sep 26, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> @DerKryptid is a leaf, I don't know anyone from Canada who is banned besides APC.


Kryptid doesn't seem to be APC.  Not autistic enough somehow


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 26, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> @DerKryptid is a leaf, I don't know anyone from Canada who is banned besides APC.


I'm your sock stoopid

Stoooopid


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> I'm your sock stoopid
> 
> Stoooopid


that would be pretty based


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 26, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> I'm your sock stoopid
> 
> Stoooopid


I almost forgot to log in as you to post this.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 26, 2021)

Ride said:


> You're not getting a thread on this attention whore if this is all you have.


We're not getting a halal until xen gets doxxed or shoots up a school


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> We're not getting a halal until xen gets doxxed or shoots up a school


He means *you're* not making a thread on this. There are people that are up to date with him and know much more about him who are capable of making an actual halal and not the usual toilet thread you make.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 26, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> He means *you're* not making a thread on this. There are people that are up to date with him and know much more about him who are capable of making an actual halal and not the usual toilet thread you make.


Then make a thread instead of a-logging


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 26, 2021)

@L50LasPak I'm grading your essay an F. See me after class.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Then make a thread instead of a-logging


Multiple people are working on it. maybe just enjoy the ride an laugh instead of being a sped and farm for internet attention.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 26, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> Multiple people are working on it. maybe just enjoy the ride an laugh instead of being a sped and farm for internet attention.


I'm just tryna get the ball rolling. As I've said before, if you have more dirt on Xen then, by all means, make your own thread. But the way that it looks right now, I don't think either Josh nor the rest of moderation want to give xen any more attention


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 26, 2021)

> Pick everything he has to say apart, and force him to elaborate on every single point he gives to you. If I'm wrong and he's for real, you'll get more details about his life and more milk for your thread. If I'm right and he's full of shit though we'll all get to watch him disintegrate.



Oh no a retard is LARPing as a different kind of retard.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

Xen is not getting a thread any time soon. Just laugh at him now. A halal thread will be made when the time is right.


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 26, 2021)

bernadette said:


> Oh no a retard is LARPing as a different kind of retard.


We all want more dirt on him. Why not get him to say more about himself by constantly questioning everything he says?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 26, 2021)

Guys!   Focus!
God, this isn’t about facts, truth or common sense, it’s about @Xenarthran and his love of cock!
Rock hard tranny cock especially.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 26, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> >Rock hard
> >tranny cock


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 26, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> We all want more dirt on him. Why not get him to say more about himself by constantly questioning everything he says?



i mean if all he says is lies...... ??


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 26, 2021)

bernadette said:


> i mean if all he says is lies...... ??


Then make him choke on them.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 26, 2021)

Doing a cow thread on Xen would be pointless. If Xen wants to involve the farms in his gay ARG, then an investigative thread on the persona he larps as would be far more fruitful


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Doing a cow thread on Xen would be pointless. If Xen wants to involve the farms in his gay ARG, then an investigative thread on the persona he larps as would be far more fruitful


there are already investigative threads on him from people that have been known his previous accounts.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 26, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> there are already investigative threads on him from people that have been known his previous accounts.







Are you talking about these threads, cause they're not exceptional investigative work


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 26, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> View attachment 2572907
> 
> Are you talking about these threads, cause they're not exceptional investigative work


they're private


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 26, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> they're private


Yeah, God forbid the greater public find out he's a massive faggot. That would just be a huge fucking disaster for such a sweet and innocent soul.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Sep 26, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Yeah, God forbid the greater public find out he's a massive faggot. That would just be a huge fucking disaster for such a sweet and innocent soul.


>implying he goes outside and has experienced the greater public


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 27, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Are you talking about these threads, cause they're not exceptional investigative work


how dare you imply that my thread wasn't super serious and cutting down to the core.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Sep 27, 2021)

Xenarthran is fat and I wouldnt have sex with him


----------



## Revo (Sep 27, 2021)

Tbh, almost all of the posts made by @Xenarthran are reminding me of Kraut and Tea's  earlier posts made on the Internet.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 27, 2021)

Revo said:


> Kraut and Tea's earlier posts made on the Internet


Implying that Krautist has changed even a bit after all those years.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 27, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Guys!   Focus!
> God, this isn’t about facts, truth or common sense, it’s about @Xenarthran and his love of cock!
> Rock hard tranny cock especially.


And cake.
That fat cunt loves cake.


----------



## Weed Eater (Oct 13, 2021)

Calling out @Xenarthran on why he pressed the "ignore" button on Just A Butt.


----------



## ogmudbone (Oct 13, 2021)

@xenarth


Xenarthran said:


> These look like really good articles, I'll have to read them sometime.https://www.nature.com/articles/srep16550
> 
> 
> It's true. Manatees are part of a group called Afrotheria, which includes Elephants and Hyraxes. My username is Xenarthran, referring to Xenarthra, which is another mammal group that includes South American mammals like Sloths and Anteaters. Afrotheria and Xenarthra together form Atlantogenta. (The whole Atlantogenta thing is still debated, but most scientists as of the past decade seem to agree on it) These mammals are all from the Southern Hemisphere, (or at least originated there). And as a fun side fact, because of a defect in their genetic code, they all lack external testicles.
> ...


Talking about penis is a little gay dude. Have you tried sudoku?


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 14, 2021)

@Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet wants everyone to know that he is totally not @Xenarthran and you guys are a bunch of nasty pedo trolls for even talking about it. he even gave evidence, you guys! back the fuck off!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

Stop saying that I'm Xenarthran! I don't know who this Xenarthran is that you mother fuckers are foaming at your mouths about like the filthy rabid dogs that you are but I am NOT Xenarthran, Little Wayne's Golden Toilet is not a sock puppet account of Xenarthran, so shut the fuck up about me, leave me the fuck alone, you're no different than the mother fuckers that you make Kiwi Farms threads of, you are up- as a matter of fact you are up there with Isabella Loretta Janke, you are up there with Chris Chan, you're up there with Johnathan effin' Ross rub-a-dub-dub you like to FUCK kids in a tub Ross, you're up there with Johnathan Yaniv so get up off your fucking high horse, stop acting like your shit don't stink because in reality it DOES stink and LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> @Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet wants everyone to know that he is totally not @Xenarthran and you guys are a bunch of nasty pedo trolls for even talking about it. he even gave evidence, you guys! back the fuck off!
> View attachment 2624969


Sarcasm shows your lack of wit. But given the name of the thread, @Xenarthran sounds like a psuedointellectual loser that thinks the internet wants to have a debate with him on geeky ass topics such as: Animal Biology

I don't even do debates at all, not on the internet nor IRL and I never alluded to me being an intellectual like this monkey so keep on deluding yourselves into thinking that I'm this Xen guy- you're just reinforcing the notion into my brain pattern that you are up there with ILJ, Effinrawz, CWC, Jonathan Yaniv, etc.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> Stop saying that I'm Xenarthran! I don't know who this Xenarthran is that you mother fuckers are foaming at your mouths about like the filthy rabid dogs that you are but I am NOT Xenarthran, Little Wayne's Golden Toilet is not a sock puppet account of Xenarthran, so shut the fuck up about me, leave me the fuck alone, you're no different than the mother fuckers that you make Kiwi Farms threads of, you are up- as a matter of fact you are up there with Isabella Loretta Janke, you are up there with Chris Chan, you're up there with Johnathan effin' Ross rub-a-dub-dub you like to FUCK kids in a tub Ross, you're up there with Johnathan Yaniv so get up off your fucking high horse, stop acting like your shit don't stink because in reality it DOES stink and LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!


I'm not a grammar nazi, but goddamn, you're so bad at making subtitles/transcripts!


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> Sarcasm shows your lack of wit. But given the name of the thread, @Xenarthran sounds like a psuedointellectual loser that thinks the internet wants to have a debate with him on geeky ass topics such as: Animal Biology
> 
> I don't even do debates at all, not on the internet nor IRL and I never alluded to me being an intellectual like this monkey so keep on deluding yourselves into thinking that I'm this Xen guy- you're just reinforcing the notion into my brain pattern that you are up there with ILJ, Effinrawz, CWC, Jonathan Yaniv, etc.


ok


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Is that all you got, monkey? You're pathetic.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

You seem mad


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

you ok @Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet?


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> Is that all you got, monkey? You're pathetic.


i fully believe you are not @Xenarthran btw, i just think it's very funny how mad you are about it


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> i fully believe you are not @Xenarthran btw, i just think it's very funny how mad you are about it


Seems like @Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet needs to get something off his chest. Maybe he has issues with his parents like @Xenarthran.


@Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet do you carry a weapon at home so your dad stops beating you?


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> you ok @Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet?


I'm the one who should be asking you that question, circus freak!



Epic Fisting Man said:


> You seem mad


Ahaha, you're delusional like the trannies you make fun of! Kill yourself


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 14, 2021)

You are all fucking retards


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> Ahaha, you're delusional like the trannies you make fun of! Kill yourself


You're not proving your point. You're mad lol.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> I'm the one who should be asking you that question, circus freak!
> 
> 
> Ahaha, you're delusional like the trannies you make fun of! Kill yourself


so what's your story anyway? how did you hear about kiwi farms?


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> Seems like @Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet needs to get something off his chest. Maybe he has issues with his parents like @Xenarthran.
> 
> 
> @Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet do you carry a weapon at home so your dad stops beating you?


Keep telling yourself that, you schizo


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> Keep telling yourself that, you schizo


Nice projection, LOL


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> You're not proving your point. You're mad lol.


Already did prove I'm not @Xenarthran, retard you're just too dense to accept reality.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> Already did prove I'm not @Xenarthran, retard you're just too dense to accept reality.


in what way did you prove this exactly? you mentioned evidence before


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> Nice projection, LOL


Nice deflection, faggot


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah you just said you are not Xenarthran @Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet. You didn't prove anything.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> Sarcasm shows your lack of wit. But given the name of the thread, @Xenarthran sounds like a psuedointellectual loser that thinks the internet wants to have a debate with him on geeky ass topics such as: Animal Biology
> 
> I don't even do debates at all, not on the internet nor IRL and I never alluded to me being an intellectual like this monkey so keep on deluding yourselves into thinking that I'm this Xen guy- you're just reinforcing the notion into my brain pattern that you are up there with ILJ, Effinrawz, CWC, Jonathan Yaniv, etc.


Ahh is THIS the proof post?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

He might actually be the cumcarpet guy. He literally didn't show any proof.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> in what way did you prove this exactly? you mentioned evidence before


For one, I'm not a debater like he is.

Second I'm someone who chooses to stay cellubate unlike him. I don't let a woman's snatch control me like he lets it control him.

Third, I don't masturbate like he does. Nor take pictures of it for the world to see.

Fourth, My real name is Jefferey Scott, not Ethan Rodrigo.

Fifth, I revealed the real sound of my real voice, something, that @Xenarthran has yet to do.


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> For one, I'm not a debater like he is.
> 
> Second I'm someone who chooses to stay cellubate unlike him. I don't let a woman's snatch control me like he lets it control him.
> 
> ...


ok i guess that's good enough for me. try to calm down a little, Jeff. you might like it here more if you relax


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

Send pictures of your carpet


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> For one, I'm not a debater like he is.
> 
> Second I'm someone who chooses to stay cellubate unlike him. I don't let a woman's snatch control me like he lets it control him.
> 
> ...


Sixth, I'm a humble man- I don't go around lecturing/"educating" people on shit I know fuck all about as if I was some holier-than-thou arrogant fuck up on a pedastal

tl;dr
I =/= Xenarthran

I can't change your mind, but all I can do is sit it on your lap and wonder what you will do with the evidence.


----------



## NigKid (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> For one, I'm not a debater like he is.
> 
> Second I'm someone who chooses to stay cellubate unlike him. I don't let a woman's snatch control me like he lets it control him.
> 
> ...


Send picture of driver's license or ID, you can cover everything up besides your name


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> I can't change your mind


no i told you before you had changed my mind, i was just wondering what you meant by evidence. it implied that someone else had asked you for like a photo or something and i was just curious.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

I've made a thread for him to prove his point https://kiwifarms.net/threads/debate-lil-waynes-golden-toilet-on-him-not-being-xenarthran.102939/


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 14, 2021)

i really like that audio clip btw, great energy. you should do a youtube channel or something


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't think he is Xenarthran, I didn't from day 1. but a lot of people here are convinced he is.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Oct 14, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> Sixth, I'm a humble man- I don't go around lecturing/"educating" people on shit I know fuck all about as if I was some holier-than-thou arrogant fuck up on a pedastal
> 
> tl;dr
> I =/= Xenarthran
> ...


is this you? Cos i heard you were a driller.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Oct 14, 2021)

@Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet, Getting buttblasted like this is very reminiscent of ol' Xen, just saying. Drink a glass of water, go for a walk and get some fresh air man. It'll do you good and be much more convincing proof that you're not a sock than whatever the fuck this is lol.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 14, 2021)

Epic Fisting Man said:


> I don't think he is Xenarthran, I didn't from day 1. but a lot of people here are convinced he is.


Because you're part of the conspiracy to shield Xen from his actions, you're obviously a Black Cube operative....


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 4, 2022)

Sped Xing said:


> I never realized all these pathetic faggots were just one guy.
> 
> @Xenarthran has PM'd me multiple times acroas multiple accounts asking for advice on how to pick up women.  I was wondering where multiple people got the idea that I'm some sort of PUA.


@Smolrolls convince me you aren't @Xenarthran


----------

